# Let's talk about the Benfits of Probioitics



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I want to have a discussion about Probioitics, what are the benefits, what are the costs, when would be a good time to try Probioitics.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OK, here are my thoughts.

There is good tummy bacteria and there is bad. The use of Probioitics will increase the good and with a better good level it will decrease the bad level. So what benefit can that be, I will give you some things that I have seen.

Lakota, always had a funky coat, it was like two dogs in one, his front half was nice - his back half was dry brittle no luster. With Probioitics his entire coat is glossy. It might have been the season, but he didn't have as much trouble with his seasonal allergies.

Raya, my picky picky eater. I have just started her on Probioitics and have seen an increase of her appitite, while not great I expect to continue to see it get better.

When giving Probioitics I don't believe you will see huge instant results, but it is more cummulative type thing. You need to give the Probioitics every day if you are giving it.

Cost to be is relativley inexpensive. $13.50 per dog per month.

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here are some links to previous threads:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post518978

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post518143


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Which probiotics are you using?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

A question---are the probiotics found in ordinary plain yogurt beneficial? Are there enough of them to make a difference? Are the other probiotics better? 

I've fed both my dogs a small amount of plain yogurt every day since they were babies. So I don't have any "before" to compare to, but both have always been very healthy. So is the yogurt helping, or is it just a treat they enjoy?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I use a capsule Probioitic that is a human supplement. It contains Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacterium lactis and FOS Prebioitics, from a company called Melaleuca.

My thoughts are that all dogs could benefit from Probioitics, some may need more than others. 

I can't find the exact numbers right now, but if I remember correctly, to get the equivalent of what I use you would have to eat 12 cups of yogurt. Now I know I couldn't eat 12 cups of yogurt a day and some dogs don't tolerate lactos. 

Have you guys noticed the new products on TV, the Activa and I can't remember the other one with the good bacteria. The science behind this isn't really new, I have been using what I give the dogs now for about 5 years. 

I think if your dogs digestive tract isn't in balance it won't make any difference what you feed your dog will only do so good.

Right now I am only giving to 2 of my 4 dogs, but my plan is to get them all on it.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It's a Bowl-O'-Bugz. Or, at least, that's what I keep telling Grimm, wanting him to finish the packet of SymbioLact probiotics dumped onto his food. He loves anything disgusting, so this is an incentive. He had the runs a while ago due to bacterial overgrowth from a huge transition-- a transatlantic move to a new continent-- and after antibiotics, we are doing probiotics for 2 weeks. When it's finished, i'll try a teaspoon-sized blob of yogurt on his food... the probiotics come from the people pharmacy and are WILDLY expensive.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlA question---are the probiotics found in ordinary plain yogurt beneficial? Are there enough of them to make a difference? Are the other probiotics better?
> 
> I've fed both my dogs a small amount of plain yogurt every day since they were babies. So I don't have any "before" to compare to, but both have always been very healthy. So is the yogurt helping, or is it just a treat they enjoy?


Tracy,

I just read an article on yoghurt and probiotics. The article said the yoghurt must say "Live and Active Cultures" to have beneficial properties. Now whether a "small amount" is beneficial is another story altogether...


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The yogurt I feed does say "live active cultures." I give Luca about 3 tablespoonsfull a day.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that Probiotics are one of those things that my dog will benefit of me being the daughter of a Pediatrician. I can get them for free.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that for therapeutic purposes, the cultures in yogurt aren't strong enough. For maintenance, it probably is, if the dog/person can tolerate yogurt. Sure wish that things like Activa and other yogurts didn't contain things like high fructose corn syrup, aspartame, etc. Finding a good yogurt can be challenging.

I always buy the probiotics from the refrigerated section of the health food store, and almost always get the ones that contain acidophilous, bifidus, and bulgaricus. Sometimes I get the regular ones, and I rotate between the enteric coated ones that are supposed to be more effective in the small intestines.

Here's a thread that jecg sent me quite awhile ago:

http://www.leerburg.com/forums/ubbthread.../gonew/1#UNREAD


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Plain yogurt does not contain any kind of sweeteners. It's the flavored ones that are sweetened.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I found this, http://www.monicasegal.com/newsletters/2005-05NL.php

"Myth of The Month

All Probiotics Are Good.

This isn’t always the case. Remember that not only is this a fairly recent area of study but that so many of us look at studies based on the human population and assume the result would apply to dogs. In fact, it can be risky to interpret things that way. Just as we know that dogs are a different species with their own unique requirements, we need to consider that their reactions may be quite different from their human owners. 

Case in point is the probiotic E. faecium. Some studies show that it actually increased the levels of salmonella and campylobacter in healthy dogs – not a good thing. Read labels and consider that your dog is a dog, not a person, before adding what should be good stuff in to the food bowl.

Our health section lists a study that covers this topic: PubMed Abstract PMID: 12903867. along with other relevant canine studies. This abstract is also posted in the files seciton of the K9Kitchen discussion group.

The study's full title, by the way, is The effect of a probiotic Enterococcus faecium product in diets of healthy dogs on bacteriological counts of Salmonella spp., Campylobacter spp. and Clostridium spp. in faeces"

I know that Acidophilus has been studied and proven good for dogs,

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez...Pubmed_RVDocSum


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/message/14595

Probiotics - As little as is known about how these things work in humans, there is even less info about probiotics and animals. Some studies have been done but most of those were in farm animals such as cows. A very different animal from a dog - obviously.

As for which strain might be best, again, nobody knows but acidophillus seems to give great results. Many people believe that one of the benefits of using a single strain is that there is no competition this way. When we use a product that contains a variety of strains, there is a chance that they compete and either cancel each other out or reduce benefit.

With or without FOS - Fructooligosaccharides can provide "food" for a bacteria such as acidophilus and others. It's a simple carbohydrate. Some dogs can handle it while others can't. Some ( most? ) of the FOS in probiotics is dervied from cane sugar. This is not usually a problem but some dogs ( Zoey is one of them ) react poorly. FOS is said to be digested in the colon and may alter the bacteria
due to this. So to be on the safe side, I prefer to use a probiotic without FOS for dogs suffering with digestive problems. Many dogs, however, have no issues with FOS and the only way to know is to try it.

Remember that your dog already has beneficial bacteria in the system. You are not attempting to plant a brand new crop of something that doesn't exist. Probiotics may be helpful in perking up the system but your dog is not walking around without any beneficial bacteria so boosting one strain at a time is not unreasonable.

And, http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/message/61564

"Hi Sandy

You wrote:
do dog probiotics use dog-specific strains of bacteria, or are they using human strains and assuming they work in dogs?

*** Many strains are under investigation. The one that has been studied best, and seems to work best without escalating numbers of unfriendly organisms is acidophilus.

Monica Segal - AHCW"

Soooooo, perhaps we should look for fewer strains or just acidophilus. . . 

I am a big believer in probiotics after antibiotics, but have never used them daily for general wellness.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I know that some look for FOS in the food (helps the growth of bacteria), but I think it had a negative effect on Max -- helped the bad stuff grow. Inulin and FOS do similar things, though they aren't probiotics, they can foster bacteria to grow, good and/or possibly bad.

As for what Monica Segal wrote, I believe that's true about that strain, but that doesn't mean that every strain other than acidophilous is bad. I find that she is extremely cautious about supplements -- often too cautious, though I understand why.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa needs food with FOS because she has SIBO and this helps to beneficially alter the bacteria in her colon. I have had her on several types of food and the only thing that controlls her diarrhea is to have a food with FOS and the use of tylan powder.

As you said - it will depend on the dog.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly has SIBO and has been on Tylan now for about a year. I've tried weaning her off the Tylan, but the mushy poops always come back. She does well on the Tylan, but I do hope to one day have her off of it. My question is that I also give her a powdered form of probiotic and I give it to her with both her feedings every day. She gets a 1/4 teaspoon of Tylan and a 1/2 teason of probiotic mixed in with her food twice a day. Should I be giving them both to her at the same time like that or try and space it out? Any thoughts?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You should space them out. Probably probiotics once before bedtime would be more effective than twice a day with the Tylan. 

Holly, I think you were the reason that I tried the FOS. I was on the fence for a long time, but I was encouraged by your results. Sure with it would have worked for Max!!

Tracy, forgot about the plain yogurt -- good point!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie has SIBO and eats a food with FOS in it. If I try to add additional probiotics (be it yogurt or prozyme) her poos get terrible. I guess the food has just the right amount for HER system - each dog is different.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Which foods have FOS in them?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgWhich foods have FOS in them?


The only foods that I'm aware of that have FOS in them are Eukanuba Low Residue (prescription food) and the Eukanuba GSD food. If anyone knows of any other, let me know.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Gracie has SIBO and eats a food with FOS in it. If I try to add additional probiotics (be it yogurt or prozyme) her poos get terrible. I guess the food has just the right amount for HER system - each dog is different.


Try probiotics capsule. A lot of dogs can't handle yogurt (mine can't). And prozyme is a digestive enzyme formula, not probiotics (often confused). Prozyme gives both of my dogs the runs, although both of them require and get enzymes in other forms -- I'm not a fan of prozyme because a lot of dogs can't tolerate it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, Lisa. I didn't realize that. It really messed her up when we started adding it last year.

I believe Eukanuba is the only company that uses FOS. It is in their veterinary food Low Residue and the commerically available GSD formula and sensitive stomach formula (the SS food is very close to the Low Residue - so close I have considered trying to switch).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Prozyme has great marketing, but I think it has sugars in it, and that's what the dogs can't handle. I know it really messed up my dogs too. the yogurt gives them really loose stools too. These sensitive dogs of ours....

If you ever change foods, you can add a probiotic that contains FOS -- that way your choices won't be so limited?


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Lisa, Prozyme has Lactose in it... although it's not on the label







but I did verify it with the company many moons ago. I believe this is why many dogs don't tolerate it.

Personally... I think we could ALL benefit from probiotics (humans and canines). I think we all know how key digestive health is to overall health. Think of all the digestive discussions we've had.. leaky gut syndrome, SIBO, etc. And when all of our dogs are going through these things, they are not feeling well and it shows. I think adding a good probiotic is critical to overall health... moreso when you have a dog (or human!) going through health issues.

I have read several research articles about E. faecium. I think that's the only one right now that I would not use on dogs.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TulaLisa, Prozyme has Lactose in it... although it's not on the label
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate items that aren't on the label!!!

I agree with you Tula, I think we can all benefit from probiotics. 

Forgot to add earlier, I also think it's wise to start slow with them. If there is a high load of bad bacteria, you can cause some stomach cramping, etc. by starting too fast with the good bacteria.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I do know that since I began using either foods with probiotics or supplements that my dogs have great stools, mouths and overall health. My dogs do not get dentals nor do I brush their teeth.....none of them have tarter. I have seen amazing effects on the mouth (teeth and gums) with probiotic supplementation.

Cherri


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What specific probiotics do you all use? I have an older dog (12) that picked up a bug at the kennel and we have had a hard time maintaining his weight, loose stools, grumbling tummy, etc.

He has been better this week. We also feed tripe, he does better on that.

No issues prior to the kennel visit (he had been there before as well). Needless to say, he and the others do not staty there nor do we recommend people there :-(


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue, like I posted I get mine through Melaleuca because I am a member and buy all my cleaning products, personal care products and Vitamins through them because I like using products that don't contain harmful chemicals.

There are some nice products that you can get either in a health food store or many grocery stores have a section that have them in the refrigerated section.

It takes a while to see results, it isn't like give it one day and the next day you see results. But I have had really good success with two of my dogs. Right now Raya is in season, in the past she would just not eat, now at least she is eating a least half to the full regular amount of food daily. She picked up some bug at the Vet when she got her Rabies shot and I have been struggling for months to get her back to eating well. She would lay there and you could hear her tummy rumbling 6 - 8 ft away.

As stated earlier it isn't like digestive enzymes, it is just good bacteria to get the good bacteria out weighing the bad bacteria.

Val


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's a link to some good info about probiotics. It's not super recent, but I guess that shows some good history and reliability for probiotics. The article talks about what to look for when shopping for a probiotic, how to store them, packaging, yogurt, etc. It was a good overall summary article for me when I started researching.

http://www.chiroweb.com/archives/09/18/21.html


----------



## onyxgucci (Jan 5, 2008)

I give my 9 month old GSD and my 8 year old cocker spaniel Aunt Jeni's pro-bi. I swear by them, and so does my holistic vet. Here's the website........
and I also feed her diet, it's super!

http://www.auntjeni.com/enhance.htm#Digestive%20Aid


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I see that whole plain yogurt is recommended here and by my breeder. I shop mainly at Walmart and they don't carry whole fat plain yogurt or other products that says live cultures.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

The kind I buy says Low Fat Plain. Danon. The fat content is irrelevant. You're buying it for the probiotics, so get the low fat and save the calories. (IMO) 

I'm pretty sure if it's labeled "yogurt," it has live cultures in it. Look in the small type-- it's there.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks. The low fat part was what turned me away. lol. I will look again.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If I recall, Walmart doesn't have good yogurt, but I could be wrong. By good, I mean no high fructose sugar, no aspartame, etc. I've looked there when I was out.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Probioitics and the cheetah....*

http://upetd.up.ac.za/thesis/available/etd-09172004-110726/unrestricted/01chapter1.pdf

probiotics and the cheetah -- just a wierd article that I tripped over -- I guess gastritis is a huge problem for cheetahs in captivity. Who knew?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgWhich foods have FOS in them?


I was looking through the prescription food books at work the other day -- Royal Canin Control Formula and Royal Canin Mobility Support both have FOS in them. They are prescription diets. 

The Royal Canin GSD 24 has, according to the ingredients list on the bag: "dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides)"

I don't know the difference of all the -oligosaccharides.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Fastrack is in my opinion the best probiotic on the market. If you use yogurt, perhaps it is best to use goat's milk yogurt since many dogs are sensitive to lactose in cow's milk.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI use a capsule Probioitic that is a human supplement. It contains Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacterium lactis and FOS Prebioitics, from a company called Melaleuca.
> 
> 
> I can't find the exact numbers right now, but if I remember correctly, to get the equivalent of what I use you would have to eat 12 cups of yogurt. Now I know I couldn't eat 12 cups of yogurt a day and some dogs don't tolerate lactos.
> ...


I started my 4 GSD's on a suppliment from GNC. The surgeon that performed one of my GSD's bloat surgery 2 weeks ago recommended putting him on it. When I told her I was giving him yogurt, she laughed and asked me if I had any idea how much yogurt he would have to eat per day to be of benefit. I said I had no clue, she never answered either, just said go to the health store and get Acidophilus. 

In reading on the net about Acidophilus, one site indicated that it helps reduce gas, bloating and the runs on top of alot of other beneficial things! I also started them on papaya tablets.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a question-Is it possible to over do probiotics? I get the kind that comes in a powder instead of pill form at the store. I usually just tap a little out over their food but there have been a few times I've tapped a little too enthusiastically and I worried they might be getting too much.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TulaLisa, Prozyme has Lactose in it... although it's not on the label
> ...


I am sort of thinking out loud here, but I am allergic to dairy myself (so I am VERY familiar with things like this not being on the label... even on Human food!!!)

Probiotics are all sourced from dairy. I have not found a brand of probiotics that I can tolerate, although I am VERY sensitive to dairy. I have stomach problems and it was recommended that I try probiotics myself, but i coudln't digest them (the "dairy free" kinds have traces because it originates from dairy). I suppose its the lactose and not necessarily dairy proteins, but I am suprised that dogs can tolerate probiotics and yogurt even though most dogs are considered lactose intolerant. Anyone want to help me with my confusion here?

I actually do feed my pup about a tablespoon or two of yogurt everyday (breeder recommended)


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have my GSD on FortiFlora. I bought it at the Vet's clinic. Does anyone know if you have to wait awhile after sprinkling the probiotics on kibble or can they eat immediately after?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What are the directions with the product?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Our guys are on Nupro which has probiotics in it as well as all that other good stuff.

I've posted before about how we beat the runs with this stuff, after months of keeping a poop log. Now we have prize-winning poop all the time. 

My folks had their old Westie on Fortiflora for a while to help with his tummy problems. We pet sat him for four months and switched him to Nupro. He's done much better on that and even stubborn mom is going to stick with it.

A fantastic herbal probiotic you can give is calendula. I don't give it to the dogs, but other animals here and it's amazing how beneficial it is. It just balances the gut flora, not leaning either way, just balances.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

It doesn't say anything but to give him one packet daily in his feeding.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Probioitics are not like digestive enzymes that you need to wait for X amount of time before feeding. 

Since there were no specific directions then I would just mix in and feed your pup.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Are probiotics used longterm for possible SIBO? iF SO, what is the typical time length?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There are some thread with SIBO that you might want to check out.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Anybody ever hear of SymbioLact Complete? That is what my vet reccomended for Grimm. He tolerates it well. I wonder if fed with green tripe at the same time, would some of the bacterial toughs from the wrong side of the tracks in the tripe... beat up on the refined, snobby bugs in the human-grade SymbioLact Complete? I'm kinda asking if one might cancel another out? Or if tripe bugs are harmful in any way? I am, by the way, giving Grimmi abx for a hotspot in the morning feed, and the probiotics in his evening feed.. about 8-9 hours apart. Is that far enough?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow... this thread has gone all echo-y....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry Patti, no help for you - just thought you might want to borrow this guy:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL







CassidysMom, exaaaactly!







Perfect!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought that some probiotics said "non-dairy" on them? I will have to look next time I am at the store.


----------



## VonHaydenSheps (Aug 7, 2006)

Probiotics have shown to beneficial to all dogs diets. Especially young, stressed, sick, elder, and recovering dogs. It will help keep the gut and digestive tract healthy and well balanced. It is a "good" bacteria - that will aid in digestion. Its also has an "anti-fungal" properties which has shown success with nutrient absorption and more. 

Some of the most current research also shows that probiotics may have the an impact of immune systems and possible anti-cancer properties. 

We have had great success with Vetraceuticals for every day supplement that also includes probiotics. 

FortiFlora product works great too: http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/produ...J9AW9USVFPKFESA


----------



## VonHaydenSheps (Aug 7, 2006)

One more thing, sprinkle it on your dog food let it sit for 5 mins or so and "waLa" your ready to feed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, some of the probiotics that are dairy-derived are safe for dogs.. can't recall why? The milk sugars have been changed somehow? Not sure.

He is getting antibiotics for a hot spot with his morning meal, so I am giving the probiotics with his dinner.... is more than 6 hours apart enough so they won't get cancelled out?


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

The bottle of probiotics I am usin says to not feed the pobiotics for at least 2 hours after antibiotics, so I would say 6 hours is probably a safe bet. 



> Originally Posted By: VonHaydenShepsOne more thing, sprinkle it on your dog food let it sit for 5 mins or so and "waLa" your ready to feed.


Why wait the 5 minutes?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfYes, some of the probiotics that are dairy-derived are safe for dogs.. .....


I think they are all actually safe.

On the tick list, we typically recommend giving them a good 2-3 hours away from antibiotics. I also like to give them away from food.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

We recently took a litter of pups from a Georgia shelter that immediately broke with Parvo. We lost two of the pups almost immediately and then a third got sick. I was doing everything we knew how to do - the dogs had been started on Tamiflu immediately and the ones exhibiting symptoms were hospitalized with IV fluids and continuous care.

There were four remaining and I started to think about how Parvo works in the digestive system so I went out and bought Kefir with probiotics and immediately started adding it to the pups food. It made sense to me that if Parvo attacks the digestive system everything possible to make that system healthy and immune to disease should be done.

Two of the remaining four were "sickly" for a few days but seem to have rebounded - they were part of the ones getting the Kefir. Sadly, the three that were hospitalized and that did not have it all passed away.
can't prove it really had an effect but I think it did.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi there,
Went to Health Food store today and bought a probiotic called Ultimate Flora. Has anybody ever hear of this brand and if so, any advice? They asked me how much my dog weighed and told them 85 lbs and they said to give him one capsule daily. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don' t know that one, but for a GSD, I am comfortable giving a human dose, whatever is on the bottle. But if you give more than one capsule per day, work up to it slowly. The amount you ultimately give may depend on what you are treating for. For mild problems, or maintenance, one a day might work. For chronic problems and persistent problems, you might need more.

Molly, I do believe that things like Kefir and probiotics are important in diseases like Parvo, Dog Show Crud, etc.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

newbie at probiotics. I bought some in the refrigerated section and am planning to give my SIBO GSD some on a regular basis. Are you supposed to give them the probiotic before feeding or after or does it matter? Breakfast or dinner time? Thanks


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

My 12 yo GSD is on FortiFlora now, could I give her Acidophilus in addition to the FortiFlora or is that overkill?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Romy1, I think that separate from meals works best with some of them, although I've been giving the little "pearls" from Costco with the meal and it seems to be helping.

Goldglv -- the only way to know is to try and see if it helps. Are you doing it "just in case", or because the FortiFlora doesn't seem completely effective?


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTGoldglv -- the only way to know is to try and see if it helps. Are you doing it "just in case", or because the FortiFlora doesn't seem completely effective?


Thanks Lisa. She's been on antibiodics for almost 8 months straight, sometimes 2 and 3 at a time. She's been off them now for about a month and a half now. I figured they beat her tummy up pretty bad since she's still having some loose stools. Got xrays and US done, everything is fine. Do you think it would help giving her acidophilus or should I just let her be?


----------



## Koicare (Jul 29, 2007)

Please go to this link where specific studies were done
http://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/mandi/51/10/919/_pdf
Do not feed you dogs anything with Enterococcus - as someone mentioned earlier - as it hasbeen linked to increasing Campyobacter - I know that there are dog probiotics out there that contain it - please avoid them at all costs!
I believe that it is good to supplement Probiotics as well as Digestive Enzymes - but I would supplement with the same probiotics as have been found in the canines digestive tract and those that are known to survive the harsh digestive processes....


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I ran out of LJ's probiotics and couldn't get to Whole Foods so my choices were limited.

This is what I bought:
http://www.vitacost.com/Nutrition-Now-PB-8-Pro-Biotic-Acidophilus

Any thoughts?


----------



## Koicare (Jul 29, 2007)

I do not see any badies in there - so I would say it is ok!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I believe that homemade curd/yogurt is the best for health and has plenty of probiotics in it.

To make homemade yogurt you will need to boil the desired amount of milk ( half liter) and let it cool for 30 minutes. You will then need to add a spoon or two of yogurt ( for the first time you can use packaged yogurt) and then keep the vessel of warm milk in a warm place for 12 hours....

This is what we do and it helps my Lab when she has mild tummy upsets...

P.S the lactose sugars are consumed by the bacteria that converts the milk into yogurt, hence homemade yogurt can be safely consumed by everyone( according to the naturo therapy doc)


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I used to work for a company called Natren Inc that developed a probiotic specifically for dogs called CanineDophilus. 

I should be using it, but I didn't think about it until I seen this post. 

http://store.natren.com/Merchant2/mercha...duct_Code=12020


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

My girl has just some off of a month on strong antibiotics. She's been eating a lot of grass and a pit of poop. I'm thinking a probiotic might help her out.

The only probiotic at the local pet store is this...

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3058619

It says each capsule contains.....

"1 billion CFU fermentation cultures of Pediococcus acidilactici and Saccharomyces boulardii."

Any opinions?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

You can do that or just go the grocery store and in the refrigerated section or the health food section and get a simple Probioitic of Acidophillius.

If my dogs aren't on Probioitics and go on ABX then for sure I give them Probioitics. I give the ABX at say 7 am - 7 pm and the Probioitics at 1 pm.

Val


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I give my dogs a large tablespoon of plain yogurt with live cultures in their food 1x daily and notice a considerable reduction in smelly flatulence. So my guess is, it helps a bit.</span>


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

My vet gave me Proviable for Zack's allergies. It is made for dogs & cats. He says that regular probiotics & yogurt don't do as well because of the dog's short digestive track. You can get it through Amazon. 

It's only been a few weeks & I've noticed a very slight improvement. It could take months, though. 70% of the immune system is in the intestinal track, supposedly, so I imagine it's just plain good for whatever might ail the dog...


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just wondering if any of these were bad to be in a probiotic supplement - 
probiotic blend 1 bill organisms:
l. casei, p. acidilactici, l. acidolphilus, b. animalis subsp lactis, b. pseudolongum, inulin, and metabolin.

Other ingredients-rice malodextrin, yeast extract, silicon dioxide, and Vitamin C.

I'm new to the whole doggy supplements.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max has had a terrible case of diarrhea for nearly a week. I took him to the vet yesterday along with a sample. The vet said everything looked fine except his bacteria levels were a little off, and suggested the weather could have something to do with that. We did have a bit of a heat wave. So the vet gave him an antibiotic, something akin to Kaopectate, and Purina EN dog food, all of which I started Max on last night. Already, his first bowel movement this morning looked perfectly normal and he certainly seemed a lot perkier.

I tell you all of this after reading through this entire thread to ask if I should start Max on a daily probiotic supplement. 


> Remember that although acidophilus for dogs is a natural supplement, it is not recommended for everyday use and cannot really be used indiscriminately.


 source Acidophilus for Dogs

So acidophilus should only be given temporarily? 


> It is used when the intestines have been compromised by illness, stress, or the use of medications like antibiotics. In these situations, the normal 'friendly' bacteria which help in digestion often die and are replaced by bacteria which tend to cause problems such as increased intestinal gas and diarrhea. The lactobacillus bacteria are used to help prevent overgrowth of these undesirable bacteria, and allow the 'friendly' bacteria to recover their normal numbers.


 source Acidophilus for Diarrhea & Intestinal Gas in Dogs & Cats

So would giving a tablespoon of yogurt daily (I've always thought getting your nutrition directly from the food source was better) would be safer even though some say there aren't enough live cultures in it to have any effect? 

I would like to avoid this scenario again (I'm sure this has been very unpleasant for Max and the vet visit was definitely unpleasant for me speaking from a strictly $$ point of view) but I'm just not sure if supplementing with probiotics is the way to go.

Max and I will be visiting the vet Thursday for a re-check, so I'll ask him as well, but thought I would seek some additional opinions here. Thanks.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a cat that has chronic diarrhea, I have him on Culturelle which you can buy at the grocery store. Also my dogs are on Missing Link and this supplement has probiotics in it, low levels but they are there...I LOVE this supplement for my GSD who had Pano when I rescued him, not to mention the wonderful coat it gave them!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

WiscTiger said:


> You can do that or just go the grocery store and in the refrigerated section or the health food section and get a simple Probioitic of Acidophillius.
> 
> If my dogs aren't on Probioitics and go on ABX then for sure I give them Probioitics. I give the ABX at say 7 am - 7 pm and the Probioitics at 1 pm.
> 
> Val


Those products wont work in a dog. The stomach acid is too strong. You need to use a product that has an enteric coating. I like Bertes and Bac Pak Plus. They are both very inexpensive. You also should stay with bacteria strains native to dogs. Plain old acidophilus will work if its coated but there are other strains that work better.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is not true. Dogs don't need an enteric coating for the probiotics to work.


----------



## Texas (Jan 3, 2011)

*Has anyone thought of trying Kefir?*

I just purchased some water kefir to try myself and while it will take some adjustments to get the taste just right, it is full of probiotics and will keep replenishing itself!!! There is also milk kefir if someone wants to try that. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have a dog that constantly got the squirts.. no matter what. I think mostly because he is a very nervous dog. Someone told me about probiotics & enzymes so I decided to give it a try... he gets a little bit every day.. its a powder.. do you know since we started it he hasn't gotten the squirts once? This stuff is awesome for him!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We are only a couple of weeks into a food change (NutroChoice to TOTW Wetlands) and we also started adding Probiotic Miracle to his food. It's a powder and he gets 1/4 tsp 2 times per day. A container lasts almost 6 months if you give it per the directions. It also comes with a tiny scoop for measuring. 
We have noticed a difference with his paw licking and constant ear infections, but I don't know if that's the food change or the probiotics. Probably a combination of both.


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you guys let me know what you think about this product and the ingredients? I have been using it a few days now. 

WholesalePet.com - Pro-Biotic Complete (16oz) (k9gf-K900701) - The Best Brands in the Industry All have the Same Address!


----------



## Roberts Bond (May 27, 2011)

I have read all the information which is pretty well and informative.You have almost given nice information to questioner.Nice attempt.


----------



## kbnrommie02 (Jul 13, 2011)

My puppy a few months back had a horrible time with diarrhea and my vet gave us Purina FortiFlora and he has done SO WELL since. We just sprinkle the little packet on his food and it smells like beef, he gobbles it up. No diarrhea or nausea, etc.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

My three month old Bear has just come off a course of antibiotics, and has the runs.

He has had loose and soft stools for about three days, and the last day he has had the runs full on. It's Saturday tomorrow and I don't know if I can get to an open Vet over the weekend.

I have been looking online for a New Zealand source of a pet probiotic but cannot find one yet.

I saw a few mentions of using a live culture probiotic yoghurt culture which I can get. Any opinions for or against here? 

Please let me know ASAP, and I will hunt around tomorrow. I'm worried. He is still eating, but not enthusiastically. He also won't eat if he has to go to the toilet, which he has to do constantly. He is looking so narrow in the flanks! I don't *like* a skinny puppy! 

What can I do NOW over the weekend before I can get to a vet appointment during the week? He's still a baby, and just does not have the weight to lose.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He might have a virus and not a bacterial infection, like parvo, which can be very dangerous for a pup and require vet care. If it continues, you need to get him to a vet ASAP.

For probiotics, you can give human probiotics, I prefer one with acidophilous, bulgaricus, and bifidus. If they have a "kid probiotic", I might give that, would like to hear from others if they used adult probiotics in a 3 month old pup. I'm just worried about giving too much all at once.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

LisaT said:


> He might have a virus and not a bacterial infection, like parvo, which can be very dangerous for a pup and require vet care. If it continues, you need to get him to a vet ASAP.
> 
> For probiotics, you can give human probiotics, I prefer one with acidophilous, bulgaricus, and bifidus. If they have a "kid probiotic", I might give that, would like to hear from others if they used adult probiotics in a 3 month old pup. I'm just worried about giving too much all at once.


Update and more information.

Bear has had his whole rangle of shots to include parvo, so I'm not worried about that.

An all nighter, but some high points too. I started in my room, and when I heard Bear crying came out to find he had pooped his crate. Not his fault, the runs.

Clean crate, & blankets, put in new blankets and settle in on the couch so I can hear him. I had a choice. I didn't want him to poop the crate again, and his housetraining is great so I took a risk and let him stay on the blanket an pillows with the other two dogs.

Glory and wonder, he took himself out in the rain whenever he had to go. Love that boy! :wub:

I rewarded him with a favourite liver treat every time he came in from outside, and once he settled even got some sleep myself.

Breakfast was special, I made up a mix of 2 parts puppy kibble one part half cooked hamburger. So good to see, he was whining and eager for food! Wolfed down a good breakfast and took himself outside again.

He is playing with Fred now so his energy is good too, and I got kisses and cuddles as well. He also tried three times to bring in an "outside" stick to play with, so he is back to thinking again and not so introspective,

I have not seen the poop today. I'm going to follow him outside the next time he goes.

This "acidophilous, bulgaricus, and bifidus" is it going to be a pill, powder or yoghurt mix, or could it be all three?


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Can someone let me know is it benefit to give this to my GSDs, the product has active ingredients as follows:-

Each ml. contains:
- Alpha-Amylase I.P. (Bacterial 1:800) : 20mg
- Papain I.P. : 10mg
- Dill Oil B.P. : 2mg
- Anise Oil B.P. : 2mg
- Caraway Oil B.P. : 2mg


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oskar der Drachen said:


> .
> This "acidophilous, bulgaricus, and bifidus" is it going to be a pill, powder or yoghurt mix, or could it be all three?


It comes in all three forms. The yogurt will have the least amount, and some dogs are sensitive to dairy. 

I've always found probiotics to be more effective given away from food, so I opt for the capsules. LOL, I dip them in yogurt so they'll take them, like any pill I give


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

gsd_newbie said:


> Can someone let me know is it benefit to give this to my GSDs, the product has active ingredients as follows:-
> 
> Each ml. contains:
> - Alpha-Amylase I.P. (Bacterial 1:800) : 20mg
> ...


That's a product to help with indigestion. The amylase helps digest carbs, papain has some natural digestive enzymes, and the others support digestion, but I'd have to look them up for specifics. It's not a probiotic, unless those othe items are somehow prebiotics, that help other good bacteria in the system grow. But overall, that's not a probiotic product.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Progress!

I have had Bear for two days on a diet of:

Cooked minced chicken
Brown rice
Live culture natural yoghurt

Recipe is two chicken breasts with skin, two cups of rice, and a pint of yoghurt.

Cook the chicken and mince small, cook rice till just about done and add the chicken and cooking juice to the rice to finish cooking that and to get the maximum flavour from bland ingredients.

Chill and leave for the rice to absorb any liquid left over. It makes about a half-gallon of mix because of the rice. I was aiming for four days of food.

Serve chicken and rice mix by small portions of about a cup warmed a bit in the microwave, with the yoghurt added (two or three tablespoons) just before I give it to Bear.

Effects: Toilet trips have been dropping steadily, (only two last night instead of ten on Friday) and the end product has been getting more and more solid till this morning when there was (ew) nice firm consistency.

I'm going to continue to feed this way till the batch is gone and evaluate.

He has plenty of energy (when he is not out cold sleeping) but is too skinny at the moment for my taste. I will go for a higher calorie diet and bigger portions slowly.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

LisaT said:


> That's a product to help with indigestion. The amylase helps digest carbs, papain has some natural digestive enzymes, and the others support digestion, but I'd have to look them up for specifics. It's not a probiotic, unless those othe items are somehow prebiotics, that help other good bacteria in the system grow. But overall, that's not a probiotic product.


Thanks LisaT for your informative explanation. I will try another one.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

How about the product (for human) that claims: "*...*is the yoghurt product fermented from billions of Lactobacillus Casei, working well in digestive system"? Is it considered as probiotic product suitable for dog? Moreover, what kind of bacteria should I looking for when shopping for probiotic product? Thanks.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

LisaT said:


> It comes in all three forms. The yogurt will have the least amount, and some dogs are sensitive to dairy.
> 
> I've always found probiotics to be more effective given away from food, so I opt for the capsules. LOL, I dip them in yogurt so they'll take them, like any pill I give


gsd_newbie "How about the product (for human) that claims: "*...*is the yoghurt product fermented from billions of Lactobacillus Casei, working well in digestive system"? Is it considered as probiotic product suitable for dog? Moreover, what kind of bacteria should I looking for when shopping for probiotic product? Thanks."

I had a good talk with my vet, and in absence of an additive with those three things as above, a live culture yoghurt is good. The bacteria do a good job of breaking down the proteins and lactose sugars in the milk product which will help in the digestion of them too.


----------

